# coup d'œil



## francho

Y...: Jeter un coup d'oeil? au journal par example. Rápida ojeada, vistazo? Graaacias


----------



## Wouhoubob

Echar un vistazo: jeter un coup d'oeil
puedes decir "Je jette un oeil au journal", "Je jette un coup d'oeil à ton dessin"...etc, funcionan.


----------



## francho

Gracias Wouhoubob !


----------



## caroline22

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
¡Hola!
¿como se traducería las palabras 'jeter un coup d'oeil à...' en español?O sea mirar con rapidez.
¿Hechar un ojo a...?
¡Gracias!


----------



## Ejdec_J

¿"Echar una ojeada"?


----------



## caroline22

¡si quizas!Muchas gracias Ejdec.


----------



## Timmytron

Quizás "Echar un vistazo" ??


----------



## poupounette

Sí, yo pondría echar un vistazo, mejor que echar una ojeada.

"He estado ojeando esta revista"
"He echado un vistazo a esta revista"


----------



## caroline22

Muchas Gracias A Ambos


----------



## andreba

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola. 
Encontre "Vistazo= coup d'oeil" pero sabrian como se dice en castellano "je vais quand meme jeter un coup oeil sur ce rapport avant de lui telephoner".
Me parece que "repasar un informe" no se aplica en ese caso.
Saludos, Andre


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 

Tienes razón, creo que "repasar" aquí no sería lo mismo: implicaría que ya has leído el informe y quieres volver a mirarlo rápidamente para refrescar la memoria. 
_Voy de todos modos a echarle un vistazo a ese informe antes de llamarle._ 
(Una propuesta.)


----------



## yserien

Echar un vistazo, ojearlo ( Mirar superficialmente un texto-DRAE) Si el informe tiene formato de libro o de cuaderno : hojearlo.


----------



## andreba

Muchas gracias!
Acabo de ver la discusion sobre:
ojear vs. hojear
jetter un coup d'oeil vs. feuilleter 
mirar rápida y superficialmente vs. pasar rápidamente las páginas


----------



## oddie

caroline22 said:


> ¡Hola!
> ¿como se traducería las palabras 'jeter un coup d'oeil à...' en español?O sea mirar con rapidez.
> ¿Hechar un ojo a...?
> ¡Gracias!


"*Hechar* un ojo a..." no es correcto. La expresión correcta es "Echar un ojo a...".


----------



## titine91

*Nueva pregunta*
*hilos unidos*
​
Hola!
Comment pourrais-je dire "il remarqua d'un seul coup d'œil sa présence" en espagnol? 
nota su presencia de un solo vistazo?
Est-ce correct?


----------



## GURB

Hola
*Notar *ne s'emploie que pour traduire une impression, jamais devant un objet. *De un simple vistazo*, reparó en su presencia.


----------



## titine91

Muchas gracias


----------



## daa

titine91 said:


> *Nueva pregunta*
> *hilos unidos*
> ​
> Hola!
> Comment pourrais-je dire "il remarqua d'un seul coup d'œil sa présence" en espagnol?
> nota su presencia de un solo vistazo?
> Est-ce correct?



Hola titine91!

También podría notar la presencia de alguien de reojo, te das cuenta que está ahi pero sin hacerlo notorio.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Daa:

"De reojo" no se aplicaría a la expresión "d'un seul coup d'oeil" . El "coup d'oeil" es simplemente una mirada rápida, pero que no se esconde: miras una escena y nada más mirar ya lo tienes todo clarísimo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## daa

Hola Gévy!

Estoy de acuerdo contigo.  Basé mi propuesta en que también puedes dar un vistazo de los presentes así. 

Saludos!


----------

